# Px4 9mm downside?



## coach (May 2, 2009)

I am shopping for a new handgun and am strongly considering a Beretta PX4 9mm. I have been reading and reading on the net about the gun and am just about sold but I have not found any negative feedback. 

I just find it hard to believe that with everyone's opinion on handguns nobody is really stating issues or problems or even nuisance's with the PX4 9mm. Could anyone provide any additional information?


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, maybe it's just one of those products that is a good all around weapon. I don't know much about the PX4 except what I've read. I have read where it's a bit too bulky for conceal carry but I'm sure there are those who would differ.


----------



## coach (May 2, 2009)

I will have my conceal carry by the time I get the gun but I am not too concerned with that at this point. I am more looking to see if anyone has any information regarding reliability and or maintenance issues.

Also, what kind of warranty does Beretta give with a new handgun?

So far from what I read it sounds like a very sound firearm and a great price!


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been looking at the PX4 for a while and will be purchasing the .9 or .40 for myself. It is a great weapon. They have done a great job balancing style and asthetics with quality and safety.

I know what you mean about being concerned about finding "no" negatives in a thing. Tends to sometimes generate suspicion. I tend to think that's because we are conditioned to expect the negative by negative experiences; when in fact, every now and then something does come along that is indeed ok.

Beretta is over 400 years old. One of if not the oldest gun company. An itaian company, Italy makes great weapons. Their reputation precedes them. A significant portion of the Law Enforcement Industry carry Beretta. Along with Glock, another great company. It's worth noting that several Police Agencies have actucally converted to Beretta as their Standard Issue; Some of which actually use the PX4 .9 or .40 for their everyday carry.

The truth is there are a lot of good, sound gun companies that have been around for a long time; none of them make junk. (not to say there are absolutely no issues with any of them); my point is in this industry especially when sticking to the big names that have been around a while, it mostly boils down to preference; what you like; what's comfortable for you, etc.

Beretta's a good company and the PX4 a great gun. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The recoil system is novel, I think it was first tried out with the series 800 (the Cougar). Some folks have claimed that the system is too complicated - with no real back up for the statement. I have yet to hear any true negatives about it. I think the real problem with the PX is that it is in a tough market competing with Glock, XD, Smith's new M&P, the FN9, Sigs 229 and 250, and H&Ks various offerings.

Here is a 10 minute review about the gun


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't find fault with it except that it is a large handgun for CCW purposes. Range, home defense, ect. those are not negatives. The 45 ACP version only holds 10 rounds for such a large gun but these two things are really just nit picking. If you like it I think you can buy with confidence.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> If you like it I think you can buy with confidence.


I would have to think this is sound advice.

RCG


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I too have not heard anything bad about it and unfortunately I don't have any personal experience with it though.

I don't know what you guys are talking about with it being too big for CCW. I assume you are talking about the full size version but just in case you didn't know there is a sub compact version of it. It is pretty much the same size as a S&W M&P sub compact, Glock 26, or Springfield XD sub compact. If you have not checked it out you should. If you are looking for a sub compact with a hard safety you choices are limited but I think this is a good one.

https://www.berettausa.com/e2wshopp...0&parentLink=2100000084:3100001364:3100001370


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

coach said:


> I am shopping for a new handgun and am strongly considering a Beretta PX4 9mm. I have been reading and reading on the net about the gun and am just about sold but I have not found any negative feedback.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that with everyone's opinion on handguns nobody is really stating issues or problems or even nuisance's with the PX4 9mm. Could anyone provide any additional information?


Ok, I'll stir the pot.

This is definitely a nuisance but it's a complaint nonetheless; your mileage may vary. I don't like slide-mounted levers. My hands are relatively small and if it takes two hands to operate then I want nothing to do with it. If the PX4 came with no slide-mounted levers and just a frame-mounted decocker I'd probably have checked one out by now, but for me, slide-mounted stuff is a no-no.


----------



## jokout (May 8, 2009)

The Px4 line of handguns is the Beretta answer to the modern composite pistol. I have a Px4 "C" and couldn't be happier! The gun is VERY well balanced when loaded and once you spend a little time with it, it is VERY accurate! For some reason this piece seems to just melt into your hand and everyone that holds it seems to fall in love with it!
The Px4 comes in 4 models, "F"- DA/SA w/safety and decocker, "G"- DA/SA w/decocker, "D"- DOA, and "C"- "constant action" DOA w/shorter and lighter pull. It is modular in design so the grip back straps, (it comes with 3), can be changed to fit any hand size, there are also 3 sizes of mag release and it can be changed right/left. Safety and decocker, are ambidextrous, the decocker on the G model can be switched out for a "stealth" unit if you prefer smaller levers on the slide. The safety and decocker are mounted on the slide in typical Beretta form, some love it, some hate it! I went with the "C" variant and bypassed this quirk and love the clean slide! This REALLY does tend to cut down on the perceived width of the gun making it only slightly over an inch wide at most. The slide itself is rather beefy and makes the total package a bit on the heavy side for a composite gun, along with the rotary barrel setup makes this the strongest action available in a semi-auto pistol today, (Beretta’s claim, not mine!) This rotary barrel action also tends to dissipate an exceptional amount of felt recoil that reduces barrel flip and makes the larger calibers a absolute joy to shot! 
Mags come available (depending on state), up to 17 with the 9mm gun, (20 available), 14 w/.40 cal gun, (17 avail.), 10 w/.45 cal gun 

Overall, I really can't come up with anything very negative about this piece, again, some really don't appreciate the slide mounted levers, that’s just Beretta, love it or hate it!
Some find that initially they will shoot low and to the left with the Px4, but a little attention to grip fundamentals tends to clear that up fairly quick...proper back strap also helps here... 
And, initially, till they get broke in, the high cap mags can be a bit of a chore to load full up, but Beretta listened to their customers and now includes the mag loader with the gun!

I have yet to hear of ANY prevalent cycling/firing problem of any kind, many users have well into the 1000s of rounds through these without incident and these are being adopted quite regularly by LE Depts. World wide! 
Recently, a European LE agency was in the market for a new carry weapon for their officers and commissioned a testing firm in Italy to test the Px4...3 pistols were randomly pulled off the assembly line and put into test...the 3 Px4s shot 30000 rounds WITHOUT A SINGLE FAILURE!

nough said! LOL!

One last note…while the Px4 is in my opinion a great pistol and I think Beretta will do quite well with it, the reality is that the Px4 is competing in a highly populated market segment with MANY very worthy competitors that at present get the lion share of the attention from the media, gun dealers AND shooting public! 
Now if you’re the type of person that has to have what everyone else has, (i.e.Glock,) then the Px4 may not be for you, BUT if you are a bit of an individual and don’t mind owning something that will reward you with a lifetime of dependability, accuracy, and trouble free use, then this is your gun!


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

My friend just bought a PX4 and he loves it! He bought the "D" model(DAO). I want the "G" fullsize model. 

The thing is do they also offer all of the models for the subcompact too?


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Just ordered my PX4 9mm type "F". I did a LOT of research and thinking and this gun was hands down my number 1 pick. If you are looking for a nice handgun, it would obviously be my recommendation. I can't wait to put some rounds through it and get all of you some first hand feedback.


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 17, 2009)

After I bought my Px4 "G" I started having "buyer's remorse" due to all the hype and attention from current leading manufacturers such as Glock and Springfield. After looking for every review/eval I could find about the Px4 the only bad thing I could find was the magazines were somewhat difficult to load when getting to the second or last rounds. Thats about it. It is still a relatively new gun (2004 I believe) but even after 5 years there are not a lot of people that have anything negative to say about it. 

Youll also come to find out that some law-enforcement is now issuing the Px4 9mm (Maryland State Police and a station in Rochester, NY are some), as well as the Canadian border patrol. I also read on beretta forum that one station tried to swtich to the Px4 FROM Glocks, but couldnt get out of the contract (too much $$$). 

As the same as falchunt, I have done a lot of research about the quality of the Px4, and I still have yet to find something bad about this gun.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> After I bought my Px4 "G" I started having "buyer's remorse" due to all the hype and attention from current leading manufacturers such as Glock and Springfield. After looking for every review/eval I could find about the Px4 the only bad thing I could find was the magazines were somewhat difficult to load when getting to the second or last rounds. Thats about it. It is still a relatively new gun (2004 I believe) but even after 5 years there are not a lot of people that have anything negative to say about it.
> 
> Youll also come to find out that some law-enforcement is now issuing the Px4 9mm (Maryland State Police and a station in Rochester, NY are some), as well as the Canadian border patrol. I also read on beretta forum that one station tried to swtich to the Px4 FROM Glocks, but couldnt get out of the contract (too much $$$).
> 
> As the same as falchunt, I have done a lot of research about the quality of the Px4, and I still have yet to find something bad about this gun.


Hey, If Chuck Norris uses the PX4, who could possibly want to use anything else???  LOL. I totally agree Chuck, and I know a few local Sherrif's that carry the PX4 here in Northwest Ohio. They are using the 40 though.


----------



## Chuck Norris (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha exactly - I just hope I dont get kicked in the rear for using his name...:buttkick: lol


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

This isn't _exactly_ on subject, but does anyone know where I can get a speedloader for the PX4? I saw that Beretta's site does not have them available at the time...


----------



## mike8620 (Sep 2, 2008)

My biggest problem with the PX4 is after I bought and shot one in 9mm I need one in 45acp and 40S&W not to mention the sub-compacts.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

mike8620 said:


> My biggest problem with the PX4 is after I bought and shot one in 9mm I need one in 45acp and 40S&W not to mention the sub-compacts.


I suppose that is not a _bad_ problem to have:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the PX4 in .40. 2000+ rounds with not one F2F or jam. Definitely too big for CCW (for me, at least. I'm only 5'4"), which is why I'm looking to buy the subcompact version, also.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

falchunt said:


> This isn't _exactly_ on subject, but does anyone know where I can get a speedloader for the PX4? I saw that Beretta's site does not have them available at the time...


http://www.a2zoutdoors.com/beretta_pistol_accessories.htm

It's what popped up after a quick web search. You might also want to try the Sportsman's Den in Shelby.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Actually, I posted that question just a few days before I brought the girl home, and I had no idea that it came with a speedloader...

So far I have about 500 rounds through her. She is more accurate than I expected, feeds great, feels great, and I carry it concealed without any trouble.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

falchunt said:


> it came with a speedloader


Good deal:smt023


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

The rotating barrel design has been used by other manufacturers for about 70 years.

Beretta first usd the rotating design with the 8000 Cougar which was an aluminum framed gun and has the BEST grip I've ever tried in a handgun.

The PX4 has a plastic frame which is too slippery for me.
The PX4 Subcompact is not, its "chunky", and it does not use the same rotating barrel as the rest of the "family".


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

*only problem i've heard of*

I have heard of one problem with the PX4. The feed ramp is composite, not metal. I have heard, and seen video and pics of the feed ramp with unusual wear which creates sharp and jagged edges along the top of the feed ramp. However, it is also stated that the wear does NOT appear to affect the gun negatively, and that the wear stops at a certain point.


----------



## Bobcek (Sep 25, 2009)

The Px4 (in the .40 S&W) was my first handgun. Wonderful piece of tech. Haven't had any trouble with it. Easy as can be to field strip. Sometimes I feel that I should have gotten it in the 9mm, but I wanted the extra power. And looking back, .40 S&W is more common where I live so that’s a good thing.

Only things are that anyone in my family complained about when they shot it was that the trigger pull is long (but it is easy). And supposedly the rear sight can be drifted right or left, but I’ve been unable to do it.
But overall it is very reliable and durable. The pattern is rather nice too (albeit not where I think I'm pointing).

If memory serves it comes with a 3 year warranty and if you register it with Beretta it goes up to 6. It may also be that its a lifetime warranty on a manufacturing defect.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Coach, have you made up your mind yet on what pistol you are buying/bought? Just curious


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

my friend just got the px4 subcompact in 9mm last week. it feels great and looks good for ccw but i havent seen how it shoots yet. i assume it will be good considering that no one has a probblem with it on this thread


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

Bobcek said:


> The Px4 (in the .40 S&W) was my first handgun. Wonderful piece of tech. Haven't had any trouble with it. Easy as can be to field strip. Sometimes I feel that I should have gotten it in the 9mm, but I wanted the extra power. And looking back, .40 S&W is more common where I live so that's a good thing.
> 
> Only things are that anyone in my family complained about when they shot it was that the trigger pull is long (but it is easy). And supposedly the rear sight can be drifted right or left, but I've been unable to do it.
> But overall it is very reliable and durable. The pattern is rather nice too (albeit not where I think I'm pointing).
> ...


I also just bought the PX4 .40 S&W 2 weeks ago. First handgun. I love it. I put 100 rounds through it with no issues. I shot my buddy's 9mm PX4 a week before i purchased this one. I bought the 9mm version, but while waiting my 3 days period I noticed that 9mm is practically non-existent around my neck of the woods.

I called the local shop and asked if I could exchange it out....they let me. I'm happy with the .40.....its a LITTLE snappier than the 9mm but definitely do-able. Teaching my wife how to shoot her first gun ever this Sunday. Also in the Market for a .22 pistol here soon just to make range days a little cheaper...

PX4 is a great gun.....I fired a few glocks the PX4 in 9mm and even the Walther P99 in .40. I liked the walther p99 a LITTLE more than the PX4 but I couldn't find any local. I'm happy with the PX4. :mrgreen:


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

PX-4 F model is my first handgun. It is a little bulky for concealed carry IMO. I have put about 1000 rounds thru it and it shoots very good. I have shot my Dad's Glock in a .40 and my PX4 in .40 back to back and I have to say that the PX4 in my hands is much more accurate than the Glock. I have put 50-70 rounds thru the Glock and I just like my PX4 better. 
As said filed stripping is a breeze as is cleaning. This is a good gun for HD or range use. I am picking up a Sig 229 SAS Gen 2 that will be my new conceal weapon.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Out of my 16 hanguns, i love my px4 9mm. I carry it everyday!:smt1099


----------

